# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Identificar anêmona

## AndréGaloro

Boa tarde,
Gostaria que me ajudassem a identificar a anêmona que coloquei no meu aqua. Comprei como "anêmona carpet green", mas eu gostaria de saber exatamente qual é. Pelas minhas pesquisas aqui na net, penso ser uma Stichodactyla Haddonii, mas não tenho certeza. Gostaria de saber também qual palhaço costuma adotar esta espécie de anêmona. Ela está no meu aqua há 12 dias e até agora os 2 Ocellaris e o Percula não se interessaram por ela. A boa notícia é que comprei a anêmona branca (foto 1), ela está bem, se alimentando e ficando verde (foto 2). Me parece que isto é sinal de recuperação de zooxanthelas.
Agradeço a ajuda desde já.
André

----------

